# Stu's Black Lava Mini M Nano Scape



## Stu Worrall (15 Feb 2014)

Here's my ADA Mini M which i recently re-scaped for Tropica.  Its not a big and detailed scape but I had some nice black lava I wanted to use and wanted a nice contrasty setup to go next to the TV 

I cut some of the lava with a Stihl Saw to get it flat against the glass where I wanted it.

*Hardscape*: Black Lava Stone
*Co2*: Pressurised via diffuser into Do! Aqua diffuser
*Lighting*: ADA 27W Solar Mini
*Filtration*: ADA Superjet ES-600. Cal Aqua nano outlet. Do! Aqua mini inlet.
*Heating*: Sky box underneath 
*Substrate*: ADA Amazonia, Tropica Plant Substrate, Activated Carbon 
*Ferts*: Tropica Plant growth Premium and Normal - 1-2ml per day
*Critters*: Red Cherry Shrimp, Endler Guppies


*Note*, the plants and ferts in here have been kindly sponsored by *Tropica* so big thanks to them for this and supporting our hobby and UKAPS. This also means there are a few test plants in there.

*Plants*
Marsilea crenata as 1-2-Grow
HC Cuba 1-2 grow
Eleocharis sp mini
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Staurogyne repens

Hydrocotyle verticillata


Empty slightly clean tank!


002_X_SWP_6692 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Plant Substrate ready to go in


003_X_SWP_6697 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Tropica Plant Substrate in


004_X_SWP_6700 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Amazonia in


005_X_SWP_6702 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

heaped at the back for depth


006_X_SWP_6705 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

I tried a few layouts...


007_X_SWP_6710 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

and ended up with this

note the left and right sides of the lava are flush to the glass due to the clean cut from the saw


009_X_SWP_6719 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

planting starts after wetting the soil


011_X_SWP_6746 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

planting complete.  I wanted to get a carpet of the new Marselia so most of that went to the front.


012_X_SWP_6750 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

half filled.  A bit mucky as I had re-used my aquasoil


013_X_SWP_6755 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Filled and looking like the amazon in the rainy season!  ie cloudy!


014_X_SWP_6756 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Stu Worrall (15 Feb 2014)

After a few weeks it settled down.

Unfortunately my Fluval 205 gave up the ghost and wouldnt stop pissing the contents of the tank all over the floor so I had to replace it with my ADA superjet.  

Previously Ive always had problems setting up this nano with algae creeping in and BBA, thread and dusty algae have been prevalent. I always attributed this to the very high level of light right above the tank from the solar mini but this time, aside from the usual bit of green on the glass, Ive had zero problems.  The main change to the tank from previous is the addition of the superjet and Im wondering if the filter medium made up entirely of activated carbon is helping it out?  Answers on a postcard please.

The Marselia went through its conversion to immersed where the cloverleaf changes to one single. The carpet will take a while with this plant but Ive had more success with it than Glosso which I can never quite get right. Its also a lot smaller.


001_X_SWP_7091 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

My pencilfish found a temporary home in here for a few weeks.


002_X_SWP_7096 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Carpet


003_X_SWP_7106 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

The Valley of Hygrophila pinnatifida, Staurogyne repens and Hydrocotyle verticillata


004_X_SWP_7110 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Co2


005_X_SWP_7121 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Marselia and HC growing on rock


006_X_SWP_7132 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

shrimp


007_X_SWP_7141 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

The valley


008_X_SWP_7142 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

FTS


009_X_SWP_7153 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

more updates to come.  Ive got video but no idea how to edit it!


----------



## Alastair (15 Feb 2014)

Another awe inspiring set up mate. I dont know where you pluck all your hardscape layouts so easily from. I noticed that at telford. You seem to just chuck them out. 
Glad to finally see this up. Gorgeous mate. .

Ps I think carbon has some impact on reducing algae. Read it on here before but will find the link.


----------



## Curvball (16 Feb 2014)

Very cool as always. I like the mixture of plants.


----------



## Martin in Holland (16 Feb 2014)

The black lava rocks work well and give a great contrast with the green plants.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (16 Feb 2014)

Looking amazing Stu. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darren636 (16 Feb 2014)

Pinnatifida is already in emersed form. Looks smashing.


----------



## StevenA (16 Feb 2014)

Superb Stu, I particularly like the valley and the contrast with the lava rock is stunning.


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Feb 2014)

Excelent scape Stu, once again you create another masterpiece and show how good lava stone can be used on planted tanks, not many people venture with it.


----------



## Gary Nelson (16 Feb 2014)

Very nice indeed Stu, another winner for sure! Your scapes and plant choice are always spot on mate - well done


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Feb 2014)

Like what Alastair said...very inspiring...


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (16 Feb 2014)

Lava rock rocks! Great scape.
Just wonder what do you plan to do with pinnatifida when it starts to grow big as it usual does.
Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## bogwood (16 Feb 2014)

A refreshing change from the usual, never realised how well lava rock worked, always tended to ignore it.
Nice one stu.


----------



## Dan walton (16 Feb 2014)

Stunning


----------



## Four50 (16 Feb 2014)

that really is a cracking set-up


----------



## Brian Murphy (16 Feb 2014)

Cracker Stu! Loving the green against the black lava rock.  Well done


----------



## Ady34 (16 Feb 2014)

Lovely again Stu.
May need some additional heat source though as the tv won't be getting much use with that beside it  lol.


----------



## martinmjr62 (17 Feb 2014)

Lovely looking set up. The greenery against the black lava rock works really well 

Cheers
Martin


----------



## tim (17 Feb 2014)

Superb scape, love the lava rock stu, placement is perfect too looks like two beautiful pieces of unzan stone, spot on mate


----------



## Stu Worrall (25 Feb 2014)

Thanks for the positive feedback everyone. The pencilfish went back in the 90cm the other week after it got re-scaped as this was a temporary home as its too small for them long term.

We've now got some Endler Guppies in there thanks to TGM as this is technically my daughters tank to look after 

It had a trim last night so Ill get some new pics up soon



Alastair said:


> Another awe inspiring set up mate. I dont know where you pluck all your hardscape layouts so easily from. I noticed that at telford. You seem to just chuck them out.
> 
> Glad to finally see this up. Gorgeous mate. .
> 
> Ps I think carbon has some impact on reducing algae. Read it on here before but will find the link.



Cheers Al.  I dunno about where they come from.  Lots of research from books mainly and plucking ideas from several scapes.  I wont lie when I say I take lots of inspiration from some amazing scapers from around the world.



StevenA said:


> Superb Stu, I particularly like the valley and the contrast with the lava rock is stunning.



I had the valley in mind when I started it.  Tropica wanted a tank with hydrocotyle in so I thought the best use of it would be up the middle in small nano.




LondonDragon said:


> Excelent scape Stu, once again you create another masterpiece and show how good lava stone can be used on planted tanks, not many people venture with it.


Cheers Paulo.  Lava is a funny one to work with but the green has a nice contrast



Alexander Belchenko said:


> Lava rock rocks! Great scape.
> 
> Just wonder what do you plan to do with pinnatifida when it starts to grow big as it usual does.



Its working wuite well in this one.  As soon as it gets any height I chop it at the bottom and re-plant.  Its started to get really bushy now.



Ady34 said:


> Lovely again Stu.
> 
> May need some additional heat source though as the tv won't be getting much use with that beside it View attachment 24103 lol.



lol!  My wife always has the heating up so theres no chance of it getting cold and the sky box in the cab underneath keeps everything warm too



bogwood said:


> A refreshing change from the usual, never realised how well lava rock worked, always tended to ignore it.
> 
> Nice one stu.


Cheers Bog snr   I might try some wood with it next time



tim said:


> Superb scape, love the lava rock stu, placement is perfect too looks like two beautiful pieces of unzan stone, spot on mate View attachment 24104


Thanks   I had thought of doing a mini unzan landsape but it would have been difficult with the plant list. maybe in the future...


----------



## Andy D (25 Jan 2015)

Any update on this Stu?


----------



## aliclarke86 (25 Jan 2015)

Pretty sure its empty now. Saw an empty mini m on flickr in one of his pics


----------

